# Do You Balance Your Checkbook Each Month?



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

We know people who never balance their checkbook, but we do, when the statement comes each month.  What about you?

View attachment 8790


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I balance it monthly as soon as I get my statement.  :dollar:


----------



## Ina (Jul 30, 2014)

For the last seven years, since Michael turned sixty-five, I've been making my husband work a small General ledger, and we balance the bank statement as soon as we get it. After my last hospitalization, I realized how vulnerable he was financially, so I pushes him to learn how to watch and care for the funds.


----------



## Lon (Jul 30, 2014)

I have used online checking for over 20 years and have no need to manually balance my checking every month because it's done automatically online and I can print out a monthly statement as well as year end statement for tax purposes. I have never had a problem with on line banking.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

> I have used online checking for over 20 years and have no need to manually balance my checking every month because it's done automatically online and I can print out a monthly statement as well as year end statement for tax purposes. I have never had a problem with on line banking.   Lon



View attachment 8797


----------



## Ina (Jul 30, 2014)

Lon, If you understand your finances that is all you need to do. In 47 years off marriage, with both of us working, I was the one that made sure there was money available whenever a particular need arose. My husband  is the sort that if you give him $20., and tell him that's all he has to feed himself for two days, he would spend $19.99 on dinner with no thought of the nexted day. He needed to see how it all worked, he might be by himself one day. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> Lon, If you understand your finances that is all you need to do. In 47 years off marriage, with both of us working, I was the one that made sure there was money available whenever a particular need arose. My husband  is the sort that if you give him $20., and tell him that's all he has to feed himself for two days, he would spend $19.99 on dinner with no thought of the nexted day. He needed to see how it all worked, he might be by himself one day. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

My husband took care of all the financial stuff all the years we were working until we retired.  He still makes the big decisions, and is very good with money, does our taxes, etc.  But I've taken over some small things like the checkbook, he kind of guides me in what's needed to be considered moneywise.  Like you say Ina, we may be alone someday, and folks like me and your hubby have to be able to take over if necessary.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2014)

I was a full-charge company bookkeeper for years .. and after doing the books for so long, both at work and at home ..
when I retired, I gave up the manuel stuff at home too,  even though I love working with numbers.

Everything went online, no more  checks/checkbooks/mail to worry about. ..I let them take over..  never a problem.
I do still keep a monthly spread sheet to glance at for the total picture, but that's all.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've just finished balancing my checkbook for the last three months.....a job that I often put off.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been somewhat of a poor bookkeeper over the years. But I do balance it monthly now. So many things are set up as automatic drafts, I just go in once a month to log into my check book. Then make a transfer deposit to keep a pad in the checking acct.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2014)

I only write about  4 or 5 checks/ year, so it's a very simple task.  I either pay cash for purchases
and  or things are automatically deducted from another account.  Never had a problem.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 31, 2014)

my wife used to write one amount to the store and put a diff amount in the check book so i gave up


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

View attachment 8803


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 31, 2014)

Lon said:


> I have used online checking for over 20 years and have no need to manually balance my checking every month because it's done automatically online and I can print out a monthly statement as well as year end statement for tax purposes. I have never had a problem with on line banking.



Exactly. I check online daily; there's no need to even print out the statement. I haven't ever had a problem with online banking, either.


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

:welcome: Janessa, Hope you like the forum. Stay awhile, maybe we can entertain you with our brilliance. :wave:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 31, 2014)

just a word of advice. this is not a secure site. so best not to mention online banking. eyes are watching


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Janessa, and welcome to the forum!  Thanks for bringing your life experience and common sense along!  Maybe you can keep us in line.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2014)

Checkbook? Oh you mean that little plastic holder with the papers in it. Have done all our banking online for years and love it.

Oh, and welcome to the forum, Janessa.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

Lon said:


> I have used online checking for over 20 years and have no need to manually balance my checking every month because it's done automatically online and I can print out a monthly statement as well as year end statement for tax purposes. I have never had a problem with on line banking.



Exactly! I do the exact same thing. I have never had an issue. I look at the bank ledger online everyday to verify the deposits and withdrawals and credits for returns and if everything is in sync, I move on. I have yet to see a mistake.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 1, 2014)

The chequebook is virtually obsolete here - few traders accept it now. 
Do you mean, do I pay off my bills every month?  Answer - Yes.  I pay for major items using a credit card, get the monthly statement on-line and pay it on-line.
I can check the payments and withdrawls on-line any time I want.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

wife and I have seperate checking accounts. solves a lot a problems


----------



## drifter (Aug 2, 2014)

I do online banking but I pay my bills manually. Wife uses a debit card for everything. I write a few checks each month paying the bills and occasionally use a credit card for online purchases. I balance my bank account several times a month. When payday comes around, if there is a balance in my account (and there always is; just a matter of how much) I transfer it to a savings account. May not be the best way but it works great for me.


----------



## LogicsHere (Aug 2, 2014)

I used to balance my checkbook every month, but the last two years since looking after my mother, I do it about every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2014)

View attachment 8836


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 3, 2014)

Balance the checkbook? No need. I have a very nice bank that lets me know when I run out of money.:lol: I do NOT do any online banking. I make purchases with a credit card or cash. I send a check through the mail to pay off the cards each month.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 3, 2014)

Wife does "bank reconciliation" online. She is a degreed Accountant, so I let her take care of it.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I remember my mother sitting at the dining room table once a month paying the bills and hoping that there was enough money in the checking account to pay them all.  Fast forward 70 years and I am fortunate enough to have the money to have my bills paid automatically online.  Progress in all areas of life has been a friend to many of us.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2014)

*Tips and Tricks for Balancing Your Checkbook*

_BY HEATHER -  Editor’s note: This is a guest post by my husband. Hopefully it will take the mystery out of reconciling your bank account, and give you some possible solutions for when you’re stuck with a balance that’s off by 51 cents, and you can’t figure out why. I usually deal with this problem by stomping around and muttering, and eventually I get so frustrated that I turn the check register over to my husband, and he figures out my mistake in a matter of minutes. See? He knows what he’s talking about!\  
http://wantingwhatyouhave.com/2011/06/tips-and-tricks-for-balancing-your.html





_


----------



## Lon (Aug 16, 2014)

It 's  all done online. I check daily.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 17, 2014)

I pay online.  I don't even carry a check book. If I need money, I carry $20 or so $$.  I usually use my Cap One card bc I love those points for hotels and air fare.


----------



## drifter (Aug 19, 2014)

I used to balance monthly but now that I bank on line I balance once every week or two. It makes no difference, I still don't have enough money.


----------

